# Mutton Biryani



## sameerkulkarni87 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Ingredients*

*500 g mutton , pieces *
*600 g basmati rice , washed,drained and soaked for one hour before cooking *
*200 g potatoes *
*300 g onions , thinly sliced and fried crisp *
*200 g tomatoes , peeled and chopped *
*1 1/2 tablespoons garlic paste *
*1 1/2 tablespoons ginger paste *
*1/2 cup fresh yogurt *
*salt *
*1/4 cup oil or ghee *
*3-4 pieces cinnamon *
*3-4 cloves *
*8-10 black peppercorns *
*2 green cardamoms *
*2 bay leaves *
*2 green chilies , slit *
*1 tablespoon cumin powder *
*1 tablespoon red chili powder *
*1/4 teaspoon turmeric powder *
*3-5 saffron strands , dissolved in a little *
*warm milk *
*3-5 leaves fresh mint *
*3-5 leaves fresh coriander Directions*
*1

First of all, cut potatoes into quarters.
2

Apply salt to them.
3

Deep fry.
4

Pour oil/ghee in a skillet.
5

Fry the onions until pink in colour and crisp, remove them and keep aside before adding the cinnamon, cloves and the pastes.
6

Add cinnamon, cloves, peppercorns, bay leaves and green cardamoms.
7

Add ginger-garlic pastes.
8

Fry for 3 minutes.
Add in the washed mutton pieces.
10

Saute until the mutton gives out its own juices.
11

Add the slit green chillies.
12

Add turmeric, chilli and cumin powders.
13

Mix well.
14

Saute for 5 minutes, stirring continuously.
15

Mix in fresh yogurt.
16

Simmer until the mutton is cooked.
17

Add salt.
18

Continue to cook until the oil separates from the meat.
19

Add finely chopped corriander and mint leaves.
20

In a separate pot, parboil rice until the grains are half cooked.
21

Strain the rice.
22

Spread out the mutton mixture in a heavy bottom pan.
23

Sprinkle the rice on top.
24

Add fried potatoes.
25

Sprinkle saffron milk over this.
26

Sprinkle crisp fried onions on top.
27

Cover the platter with a tight fitting lid.
28

Cook on low flame for 20 minutes.
29

Serve with plain chilled yogurt or raita (I'd love to have cucumber raita as it's my favourite) and pappadams.
30*
*ENJOY!*


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 23, 2008)

Very nice! 

I love Biriyani also, the strange thing is there`s not much Mutton for sale in shops anymore, it`s still classed old world peasant food and so all you can get now is Lamb, no body wants to buy mutton anymore 

it`s Very underrated IMO, I wish my local butcher would get some in, but his supplier probably doesn`t have it either.


----------



## sameerkulkarni87 (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh...

Thankfully, here in India, mutton is considered as a very rich food....

I will soon post Indian curry recipes....


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks Sameer for the lovely recipe, I love biriani. I actually just found out here where I can buy mutton, so YT, drive over and load up your car.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 23, 2008)

you can in the UK, if you can suffer the dirty looks and rude comments muttered under the breath of other customers if you go into a paki shop that sells halal meat.

I don`t know what it`s like in Other shops around the UK, but the ones here...
well lets just say I`m the wrong color/ethnic type, and you`d think I was stealing the food from their very mouths! 

it`s really rather quite appalling to be honest


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 23, 2008)

YT, Paki does mean Pakistani, right ? There are other halal places in my very tiny experience in the UK. There are lots of muslims from all over the world. Then again, why worry what people think of you? If you want mutton, get mutton, or just go for lamb. I know we are all sensitive in different ways, and maybe I do have to experience what you have experienced to comment. My DH prefers lamb, he reckons mutton has a very strong smell, but to me that's what makes it mutton.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 23, 2008)

yeah, I like Mutton, and the Bones are fantastic for Stock!

and there`s only One of those shops local to us that sells it, needless to say I don`t go there now after such rudeness


----------



## sameerkulkarni87 (Feb 24, 2008)

Well... India is not a Muslim country.... still mutton is not considered objectionable here.... i'm surprised to hear this fact about uk.... hey YT, don't forget to ask your supplier to bring some mutton... and do try this biryani at ur home...


----------

